# Which boss plow? HTX? Standard? VXT?



## hillbillydeluxe

I traded my dodge 2500 for a 2015 Double cab tundra... 
I would like to put a boss plow on it, dealer only suggests the new HTX plow... However I know and see on here that the tundra can handle more...

I've had Timbrens/leveling kits in the past but wasn't happy with ride quality. Would like to keep the tundras stock suspension... 

Main question is what boss plow? 
All 7'6"... The HTX? Standard duty? Or 7'6" VXT? 


Anyone running a standard duty or boss v without any Timbrens/leveling kit? Or is going to be necessary? 

This is going to be plowing commercial .. Not just a few drives..


----------



## rancherman84

hillbillydeluxe;2020481 said:


> I traded my dodge 2500 for a 2015 Double cab tundra...
> I would like to put a boss plow on it, dealer only suggests the new HTX plow... However I know and see on here that the tundra can handle more...
> 
> I've had Timbrens/leveling kits in the past but wasn't happy with ride quality. Would like to keep the tundras stock suspension...
> 
> Main question is what boss plow?
> All 7'6"... The HTX? Standard duty? Or 7'6" VXT?
> 
> Anyone running a standard duty or boss v without any Timbrens/leveling kit? Or is going to be necessary?
> 
> This is going to be plowing commercial .. Not just a few drives..


I was using a 7.5 curtis plow that wieghed 750lbs. I had to install 2.5 spacers on front coils to keep the push frame from bottoming out. I have since bought and installed a boss 7.5 V. I kept the spacers and it only squats the front maybe 3/4 of an inch. The spacers dont change the ride quailty imho.


----------



## wakes235

Interested in this at well... The weight difference is huge, Im wondering how the VTX will hold up. Cant decide which one to go with.


----------



## JV Lawn & More

I have an '06(1st gen) crew cab Tundra that I plow with and I have a 7.5 HTX. I run about 500 lbs of ballast and dedicated truck snow tires. I honestly feel that this truck easily over powers the plow. Also when angling the plow, the 7.5 barley covers the width of the truck, never mind making a turn. When I upgrade to a 2nd gen, I will be installing an 8 foot standard duty, since they are both heavier and wider.


----------



## mercer_me

I ran an 8' HD Fisher (about the same weight as a 7.5' VXT) on my 2012 Tundra and it handled it great. I had Bilstien 5100 coil overs they didn't hurt the ride but, helped with handling the plow. If i was you, I'd go with a VXT and Bilstien 5100's.


----------



## cwren2472

He may have already made his decision since 2015


----------



## rizzoa13

I love thread necros


----------

